

Choosing a framework; and why Django? - farhanahmad
http://blog.shopfiber.com/?p=90

======
jakelumetta
A good approach to the subject, not declaring that one is superior to the
other but rather each has it's own pluses and minuses that should be taken
into account depending on what it will be used for.

